# Kinder unter 10 Jahre



## beerchen (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo miteinander,
habe heute von einem Kursleiter gehört, das man in NRW Kinder unter 10 Jahre (da ja noch kein Jugendfischereischein) mit in den Fischereischein eintragen lassen kann, und das diese dann mitangeln dürfen. Wobei sich dadurch nicht die erlaubte Rutenanzahl oder entnommene Fische erhöht.

Gibt es diese Regelung auch in anderen Bundesländern? Insbesondere würd mich das für Niedersachsen interessieren.

Schon mal ein Danke schön,
lg Jörg


----------



## Anglero (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kinder unter 10 Jahre*



beerchen schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> habe heute von einem Kursleiter gehört, das man in NRW Kinder unter 10 Jahre (da ja noch kein Jugendfischereischein) mit in den Fischereischein eintragen lassen kann, und das diese dann mitangeln dürfen. Wobei sich dadurch nicht die erlaubte Rutenanzahl oder entnommene Fische erhöht.
> 
> Gibt es diese Regelung auch in anderen Bundesländern? Insbesondere würd mich das für Niedersachsen interessieren.
> ...


 
Da hat man Dir wohl einen Bären aufgebunden. Eine Spalte für "Mitangler" o.ä. ist mir im NRW-Fischereischein nicht bekannt. Der VDSF sagt dazu (NRW) aber : _"...Jugendliche unter 10 Jahren dürfen im Einwirkungskreis des Fischereischeininhabers beim Angeln assistieren und dabei auch die Angel halten. Ausgenommen sind die tierschutzrelevanten Vorgänge, insbesondere das Abhaken und das Töten von Fischen..."_

Wie das in Niedersachsen gehandhabt wird, ist doch am besten dort (im Forum) zu erfahren. Was ich auf die Schnelle finde:_"...Bis zum 14. Lebensjahr (Kinderausweis ist mit zu führen), dürfen Jugendliche nur zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung und unter Aufsicht geeigneter Personen angeln..."_

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## beerchen (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kinder unter 10 Jahre*

Mahlzeit
Danke Dir für die Antwort. Dann muss ich das noch mal genauer hinterfragen. Mein Kleener iss ganz schön stinkig das die "Große" den Jugendfischereischein bekommt, sofern ich die Prüfung bestehe, und er nicht


----------



## jkc (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kinder unter 10 Jahre*

Hi, klickidiklack:m

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/runderlass_kinderangeln.pdf

@Anglero: Seit wann ist der VDSF eigentlich gesetzgebend.:g

Grüße JK


----------



## Anglero (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kinder unter 10 Jahre*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, klickidiklack:m
> 
> http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/runderlass_kinderangeln.pdf
> 
> ...


 
Ist er das?


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kinder unter 10 Jahre*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, klickidiklack:m
> 
> http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/runderlass_kinderangeln.pdf
> 
> ...



Ist er nicht, war er nie und wird es hoffentlich nie sein. Aber der Landesverband (leider) darf bei dem Gesetzesentwurf Vorschläge machen...


----------



## Anglero (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kinder unter 10 Jahre*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun hat? Meine ironische Frage auf das Statement von jkc war doch wohl deutlich.


----------



## Sneep (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kinder unter 10 Jahre*

Hallo,

Man achte auf den Briefkopf. 

Das ist ein Erlass des NRW Umweltministeriums. Nach diesem Erlass dürfen Kinder selbstständig in Begleitung angeln. Nur das Landen und Töten dürfen sie nicht selbst ausführen, ansonsten dürfen sie alle anglerischen Tätigkeiten selbst ausführen. Das gilt so lange, bis sie das Alter erreichen, in dem sie den Jugendfischereischein erwerben können.
Das muss auch nirgendwo eingetragen werden. Möglicherweise ist das eine Vereinsinterne Regelung.

Die hier erwähnte Helferregel trifft auf jeden zu, jeder darf unterstützen mit keschern, Kaffee kochen usw., er darf aber nicht mitfischen.

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand gibt es diese Regel nur in NRW.

SNEEP


----------



## antonio (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kinder unter 10 Jahre*

nein auch in thüringen geht das mit kindern bis zum 8. lebensjahr.

antonio


----------



## fenmaus (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kinder unter 10 Jahre*

_*Hallo,
zum Thema "Kinder fischen unter 10 Jahre".
Ein Auszug vom Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Ernährung,Landwirtschaft und Forsten aus München von 17.6.1997 an die Kreisverwaltungsbehörde zum Thema Heranfürhren von Kindern an die Angelfischerei.
Aus der fischereilichen Praxis ist an uns das Anliegen herangetragen worden,auch Kinder ohne Jugendfischereischein in die Ausübung des Fischen einbeziehen zu können.
Personen,die das 10.Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben und deshalb den Jugendfischereischein noch nicht erwerben können(Kinder),dürfen unter folgenden Voraussetzungen und Maßgaben an die Angelfischerei herangeführt werden:
1.Verantwortliche muß stehts eine volljährige Person sein,die einen gültigen Fischereischein besitzt und über die notwendige Autoität verfügt.Diese Person übt den Fischfang im Sinne  der Atr.35 und 64 FiG aus und steht für die Beachtung sämtlicher einschlägiger Regelungen ein.
2.Dem Kind dürfen Handlungen,die seine Einsicht und Befähigung überlassen werden;zu gewährleisten ist vor allem der Tierschutz.Deshalb dürfen Kinder nicht tätig werden beim
-Abködern eines lebenden Fischs,
-Betäuben und Töten von Fischen.
3.Im übrigen darf ein Kind im Rahmen seiner Einsicht und Befähigung in die Ausübung des Fischfangs einbezogen werden.Die volljährige Person muß jedoch stets bereit und in der Lage sein,unmittelbar einzugreifen,so daß sie die Fangtätigkeit ständig"in der Hand" behält.
4.Bei Verstöße des Kindes unter zehn Jahre gegen das Fischerei- und Tierschutzgesetz macht sich der erwachsene 
Fischereischeininhaber strafbar!
In dem Moment,in dem ein Kind das zehnte Lebensjahr vollendet, ist zu seiner Beteiligung am Angeln natürlich in jeden Fall der Jugendfischereischein erforderlich.
Petri Heil
*_


----------

